# Sets speichern



## Schuriko (22. Jun 2019)

Wie kann man sets mittels Hibernate / JPA am besten speichern?

Ich habe eine Entity

```
@Entity
@Table(name="shedule_entries")
public class SheduleEntry {
    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
    private Long id;

    ...
   
    @Enumerated(EnumType.STRING)
    private ESheduleRepeating repeating;
   
    private Set<DayOfWeek>     days_in_week;

    ...
}
```
Wie kann ich am besten mit days_in_week speichern? Gibt es eine Annotation für Sets?


----------



## mihe7 (22. Jun 2019)

Ggf. als ElementCollection.


----------



## Schuriko (22. Jun 2019)

Danke scheint zu funktionieren.


----------

